# الي كل خريجي جامعه عماليه هذا لكم



## asal_80_77 (20 يونيو 2011)

اثناء البحث علي الفيس بوك وجدت هذه الصفحات الخاصه بدارسي الجامعه العماليه فـ جئت بها لكم اتمنا من الله الافاده للجميع ودعواتكم جميعا 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/الصفح...وده-بالجامعه-العماليه-المصريه/150525158341222

هذه الصفحه تحت مسما الصفحه الرسميه لطلاب وخريجي هندسه الجوده و موجود بها عدت صفحات اخري خاصه بالجامعه 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/ائتلاف-الحاصلين-علي-بكالوريوس-رقابة-الجودة-بمصر/171862449539368

صفحه خاصه بئتلاف الحاصلين علي بكالوريوس مراقبه الجوده 

http://www.facebook.com/gamaomalia?sk=wall

صفحه اخري لـ أخبار الجامعه العماليه 
تمنياتي لكم جميعا بالتوفيق


----------



## asal_80_77 (21 يونيو 2011)

متجدد


----------

